# Mouse Art!



## candycorn

I just finished this small watercolor I had been working on. I wanted to do a realistic little mouse portrait for a while. 
I used a pose from a mouse in Stina's amazing gallery...and I used the coloring from one of Jenny's incredible mice...thus making a super mouse! LOL! Gosh I wish I owned her.
It's one of my very favorite varieties...but I have never seen good ones. *sigh*

Anyway just some watercolor painting fun. Happy to make these for others to btw should you have a favorite mouse you need a painting of! Lord knows I need the practice.


----------



## MojoMouse

Wow, you're very talented! Watercolour is a difficult medium to work with, and you've done so well. It's a lovely portrait.


----------



## Cordane

Oh my gosh. You have some serious talent! I would love one of your paintings but I'm a bit to far away


----------



## Jack Garcia

It's much easier to ship artwork than it is to ship mice!


----------



## Cordane

Oh I know its pretty easy. I got a book from someone in Texas once. Though the problem would be payment. Different currencies, no idea how to transfer money and such.


----------



## Jack Garcia

You can go to any bank and ask if they'll do a money transfer. Or you can send it in one currency and ask for it to be converted into another, via Paypal or a bank-owned system. I've done it zillions of times, both for animals and for merchandise. I also used to work for the Postal Service so I helped people with this a lot. It's not as big an obstacle as it seems unless you live in a country with an unstable currency situation like Pakistan or Greece, but even then it's still possible.

I'm not Tara's art agent, I swear! :lol:


----------



## Cordane

You sure seem like it or at least you would be a really good at being an agent.


----------



## Jack Garcia

Thank you! I'm good at everything I do, except dieting.


----------



## Cordane

I don't know anyone who is good at dieting. My only talents seem to be ballroom and Latin dancing and training cattle.
Tara should hire you


----------



## Stina

> Oh I know its pretty easy. I got a book from someone in Texas once. Though the problem would be payment. Different currencies, no idea how to transfer money and such.


do you have paypal there?...paypal will do the conversion for you.


----------



## Cordane

I have heard of it, never used it.


----------



## Stina

I <3 Paypal.


----------



## Cordane

Yeahh I would need a credit card for that. Sometimes I glad I don't have a credit card because I would buy so much stuff I don't need if I did but sometimes there is stuff I would very much like.. 
You should paint some Scottish Highlands


----------



## Stina

I don't think you need a credit card here...you can link a checking account directly to it


----------



## Jack Garcia

I think you may also be able to attach a PayPal account to a prepaid Visa card in the US (which is technically not a credit card or a checking account)...


----------



## Cordane

I did read you could do that but I don't have a visa either haha. Kind of hopeless here. I'll probably beg Dad.


----------



## MojoMouse

Canycorn, do you paint in any other mediums - oils for example?


----------



## scrapheapchallenge

wow that is beautiful! <3


----------



## candycorn

Updated with another one of Stina's first aby litter!


----------



## Stina

So lovely!


----------



## candycorn

And a fun halloween picture!


----------



## Pamplemousse

I'd absolutely love one of these, you're very talented. I'm guessing shipping would be too expensive though


----------



## candycorn

Pamplemousse said:


> I'd absolutely love one of these, you're very talented. I'm guessing shipping would be too expensive though


Probably less than you would think. I would guess only about 10 dollars in US currency...which is practically pennies! LOL!


----------

